# How much would you charge?



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been asked to make a queen size rag/shaggy quilt and was wondering how much you ladies would charge? They will supply all the fabric needed. That is a big quilt and would take me the bigger part of a whole week , maybe week and a half at my very best. I just finished one for a wedding gift (throw size) and the clipping  I've made them for years (gifts) but never made any money. I'm thinking $300 of $325 ? Too much, too less?


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Just an idea, GeorgiaGirl--check out what longarm quilters are charging per square inch for quilting and choose an amount that way. You are not providing the fabric, but you are providing the labor. If the quilt is, say, 88"x90", that would be 7920 sq. in.. At 2 cents a square inch, that would be $158.40. If you charged .05 per square inch,that would be $396.00. Considering the work it would be to do all that snipping on such a large quilt, you could feel justified to ask for 5 cents psi,I think. So, find out the size of the quilt and go from there. Good luck and if this works out, let us know!!! 
Susan


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Susan! I'll let you know how it turns out. Could be, that when I tell them the price, they decide not to do it after all


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm with Susan, that sounds fair.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, GeorgiaGirl, tell them your fee is so much per square inch. You decide how much. In the old days, our local longarm quilter charged 1/2 cent per square inch. These days, she charges a lot more! And she is very busy. You can show that you have a solid basis for what you are charging. It isn't just a figure you pulled out of nowhere. If you are concerned about the amount, play around with 1 cent to 5 cents. (I personally don't thinkl 1 cent is enough these days.) The quilt might not be as big as the example I used, either. If they are reluctant to pay your top figure, offer them a discount. I'd say not more than 1/2 cent off per square inch. They will think they are getting a bargain and you won't lose out too much. So often we not-so-professionals are afraid to price our work for what it is really worth. Approach the whole thing with confidence. You have made this kind of quilt before. You are experienced! Most importantly,if you want to make a little business out of this, be sure to let them know you would be pleased to have them tell their friends you finish quilts.
I like it that they provided the material. That sure saved you time and money.
Good luck. Stay positive! I am excited for you! Susan


----------

